# صور لأم النور



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*صور *
*لأم النور*



































































​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*



*




*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*





*



*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*














































*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

​ ​ 
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.avakaras.com/

http://www.avakaras.com/









*






































































































































*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/redirector.php?url=http://imageshack.us


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

العدرا واليد صاحبة المعونه


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*معجزة للعدرا بالشمع فى كنيسة من كنائس لبنان*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

االعدرا والصوره تنزل زيت








 


معجزات









































ركز على الزجاج كويس هتلاقى وجه العدرا 

















​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

صور مصنوعه من الخشب




 
 
 
 
*العذراء مريم و يوسف و الطفل يسوع . يتكون هذا الطقم من قطعتين : مريم العذراء حاملة الطفل يسوع ويوسف
*

 
*


*

 
*العذراء مريم و يوسف و الطفل يسوع . تتكون هذه التحفة من قطعة واحدة قد تكون شبيه بالنصف الدائرة
*


 
 
 

 
 
*العذراء مريم و يوسف و الطفل يسوع
*

 
*


*

 

 
 
*العذراء مريم .. تحمل الطفل يسوع على ذراعيها . 
 
 


 
 الهروب إلى  مصر يوسف يحمل الزاد ويسير أمام الحمار الذي يحمل العذراء مريم حاملة  الطفل يسوع . وهي عبارة عن قطعة واحدة من خشب الزيتون . 
 
 


 
 هذة القطعة الجميلة المصنوعة بكل عناية تمثل مريم العذراء و هي حبلى بالمسيح عليه السلام تركب على حمار بمرافقة يوسف 


 
 العذراء مريم والطفل يسوع ويوسف يحمل بيده الاولى قنديلا وبالاخرى عصا . قطعة واحدة من خشب الزيتون
 
 


 
 العذراء مريم تحمل الطفل يسوع ويوسف يحمل قنديل وهي عبارة عن قطعة واحدة من خشب الزيتون . 
 ​  


​*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
من تجميعــــــى


​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2011)

كلهم روووعة
مرسي ربنا يبارك مجهودك


​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> كلهم روووعة
> مرسي ربنا يبارك مجهودك
> 
> 
> ​


شكرا أختى الغاليه
مرور
فى منتهى الروعه
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

​
















 




















































​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*






*







* 






















*




































































































​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

من مراحل حياهأم النور

*بشارة العذراء بميلاد المسيح*
* _________________*

* 



*

* 

*



* زيارة السيدة العذراء لأليصابات*
* ___________________*


* 



*

* 

*


* 

*


* 

*

* ___________________*
* ميلاد  السيد  المسيح*
* ___________*

* 



*

*

*



* هروب العائلة المقدسة إلي أرض مصر*
* ________________________*






* 



*





* دي الصورة الطقسية لأن فيها سالومي مع العائلة المقدسة*





* 

*





* 

*





* 

*



*

*





* 

*





* 

*


*طفولة  السيد  المسيح*
* ______________*




* 



 *





* 

*





* 

*




* 

*




* 

*




* 

*




* 

*






​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

* 



 *



* 

*




* 



*



* 



*





* 

*





* 

*





* 

*




* 

*





* 

*

* ___________________________*

* معمودية  السيد  المسيح*
* _______________*




* 



*




* 

*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*



*


*



*

*



*

*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*



































**





























**بالفيديو: صور كنيسه العذراء والشهيده برباره بالقصير للفنان مايكل يعقوب*


*






*[YOUTUBE]0Ls0BW4jxfQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

